
AI will be able to beat us at everything by 2060 - jonbaer
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2133188-ai-will-be-able-to-beat-us-at-everything-by-2060-say-experts/
======
yourapostasy
The following sounds like a "where's my flying car" objection, but is founded
upon a desire to avoid seeing another AI Winter. I don't need to see AI beat
me, I just want to see AI doing the following, in an economically feasible
package that is amenable to mass production, so we can concentrate human jobs
on value-added activities like 1:1 teacher:student ratio education:

* wash dishes, especially baby bottles and odd-shaped utensils

* mow and edge the lawn, trim bushes, and dig up weeds

* tidy up clutter in the house

* treat stains, wash clothing and linens, fold, iron, starch, and put away clothes, towels, and linens

* pick delicate fruits, vegetables and nuts at the peak of ripeness or readiness

* wash vegetables and fruit, prep them as needed for recipes

* plan, purchase and cook a meal with substitutions where necessary, set a table and clear it

* vacuum, sweep, mop and polish floors and stairs, scrubbing where needed to get that spot of ink off the floor

* dust all shelves, ceiling fans, and contents of shelves

* sweep and wash down all windows and siding

* open and file physical mail

* once a month replace A/C filters, turn water valve knobs, and check water heater anode

* general household repairs like replace a fuse, replace a bulb, fix a squeaky door

The list goes on, but hopefully the idea is clear: AI is far from offering a
generalized robot, and automation's marketing hype is very close to claiming
such a breakthrough in articles like this, when the reality is closer to
single-purpose or limited-use, expensive devices with limited lifespans.

